# VR in unteschiedlichen Räumen



## Mocca42 (17. Oktober 2019)

*VR in unteschiedlichen Räumen*

Hallo zusammen!

Kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit eine VR Brille in einem anderen Raum als z.B. die Hardware zu betreiben, via Stream oder ähnlich? 
Folgendes Problem stellt sich bei mir: 
Rechner im 2. Stock (Büro daher kein großer Raum, dazu Dachschrägen) und Platz für VR eigendlich nur im Wohnzimmer im Erdgeschoss. Jedes mal den Rechner nun nach unten schleppen wenn ich bischen VR erleben will kommt jetzt so nicht in Frage. 
LAN wäre an beiden Standorten jedoch vorhanden.  
Aktuell das einzige Problem, was gegen eine Anschaffung sprechen würde. 

danke schonmal im vorraus. 

grüße
Mocca


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: VR in unteschiedlichen Räumen*

Es gibt Verlängerungen für HDMI und USB, Streaming ist dagegen aus Latenzgründen keine gute Idee und wird meinem Wissen nach nirgendwo angeboten. Bleibt also nur Stand-Alone VR (Quest), ein zweiter Rechner oder ein transportableres Format für den primären.


----------



## Mocca42 (18. Oktober 2019)

*AW: VR in unteschiedlichen Räumen*

Hm würde das laufen mit circa 25m HDMI und USB verlängerung? USB wird man vermutlich aktiv unterstützen müssen oder? Temporär mal 2 kabel durchs Haus werfen fände ich jetzt eher noch annehmbar als den ganzen Kasten rumzuschleppen (Caselabs Bullet Gehäuse). 2. Rechner mit der entsprechenden Leistung ist mir zu teuer.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (18. Oktober 2019)

*AW: VR in unteschiedlichen Räumen*

Bei entsprechender Qualität sollte es zumindest technisch funktionieren. Für die Software sind diese ja transparent. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie es um Latenz bei aktiven Verlängerungen gestellt ist.


----------



## warawarawiiu (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: VR in unteschiedlichen Räumen*

Hi,

Ich nutze die oculus ruft s im Wohnzimmer. Im Nebenzimmer steht der PC.
Sieht schön sauber aus, weil nur die Brille als Hardware im Wohnzimmer neben dem Tv auf einem glaskopf steht.

Gelöst durch sehr lange kabelberlängerungen für dvi und usb.
Zudem ist der Tv auch direkt angeschlossen und es gehen hdmi-in Kabel vom Wohnzimmer zum pc zurück,  weil ich über eine Kamera im Wohnzimmer mich bei VR für Mixed Reality  filme und per hdmi an die capture Karte des pc sende.

Ist ein sehr sauberes setup und sieht sehr clean aus. Und dank dem ryzen 3900x läuft endlich auch das vr  gameplay in Kombination mit der Mixed Reality Software und OBS als aufnahmetool zusammen stabil und ruckelfrei ^^


----------



## Mocca42 (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: VR in unteschiedlichen Räumen*

So nun wird es Ernst, es gilt 15m zu überbrücken. Das ganze wird auf einer leeren Kabeltrommel aufgerollt und so verstaubar gemacht. 
Folgende Kabel hab ich im Warenkorb:
ASSMANN AK-340105-150-S Displayport Verbindungskabel: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer
und
LINDY 43099 USB 3.0 Kabel, 15m Schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer
Das soweit für die Brille, gibt es hier Bedenken bezüglich der Qualität? Habe kabeltechnisch wenig Ahnung. Sollte das Displayportkabel auch aktiv bestromt werden?

Brille soll die Valve Index werden, sobalt wieder verfügbar. 

schonmal vielen Dank
Beste Grüße
Mocca


----------



## Mocca42 (18. März 2020)

*AW: VR in unteschiedlichen Räumen*

Hier mal ein Update: Ich habe die Kabel zwar bestellt, dann aber wieder zurückgeschickt, gerade mit der Index ist das Verlängern der kabel wohl problematischer, ich hab mich dazu entschieden meinen PC lieber rumzuschleppen. Nebenbei rüste ich einen m-itx PC auf, somit ist das ganze besser zum transportieren.


----------



## Zubunapy (21. März 2020)

*AW: VR in unteschiedlichen Räumen*

Mit der Rift S habe ich es noch nicht getestet, aber es wurde ja schon gesagt, dass es gut ginge. Mit der Quest kann man bequem bis zu 12m nutzen, ohne Einbußen zu haben. ABER: Mit WMRs geht das zumeist nicht. Und bei der Index dürfte das auch problematisch sein. Oculus scheint da Nutzerfreundlicher zu sein. Ich hatte schon die Rift CV1 mit diversen Verlängerungskabeln im Wohnzimmer betrieben, während der PC sich im Schlafzimmer befand. War auch da absolut kein Problem. Schon seltsam, dass sich Lighthouse und WMR Geräte offenbar gegen diese Art der Nutzung sträuben.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (24. April 2020)

Seit man auf der Quest via 5G-WLAN auch PC-VR-Titel spielen kann, ist das Problem ja gelöst.  Aber vorsicht, vorher sicher stellen, dass der WLAN-Accesspoint sich im gleichen Raum befindet und das Spiel auch wirklich reibungslos funktioniert. Ich habe mit Lone Echo die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es nicht klappt. Das war aber auch das einzige von mir ausprobierte Spiel, das nicht recht wollte.


----------

